# Video camera suggestions.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys/gals Im looking for a Camera or video camera that can take good quality macro video. The subject of interest are Ants and fry. Looking to spend 200 and under. 

Thanks!.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have been looking into HD Video Cameras lately. Honestly, you aren't going to find it for that price. About 600+ for something to produce great macro. I think for your price you could get a good enough camera to produce some nice day to day videos, but for good looking macro, you'll need higher mp/s and an improved lens.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.vistek.ca/camerastore/VideoCamcorders.aspx

Vistek is definitely a higher end store but their service and knowledge are pretty impeccable. Henry's is pretty good too.

I'm not sure you will find one in that price range for macro, especially good macro.

I would say $400 minimum for decent macro.

I opted for a really good DSLR sidegrade that takes full HD video because I have really good macro lenses. I look forward to shooting video, which I've not really played with much.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. 

Im not looking to make a movie or any real amazing macro video, basically just something that can do like 720p and is pretty clean that can focus well close up. (not like a head shot) 

Ill check your like out thanks h_s, Dexter is awesome haha. I could up my price a bit too.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm going to have to agree with the above posts, low end marketed cameras don't come equipped with a good macro setting. Most people don't use them and buy low end cameras for making regular distance videos. Keep an eye on the chip size, most manufacturers will say the chip size in inches the bigger the chip the better quality image you will get. Very important when getting in close.


----------

